# Atlasta Trialoy Wheel Brush have you got one



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi 
I have just got a Atlasta Trialoy Wheel Brush but after getting it in my hands i am not over happy.

Have you used one and are they safe looks very hard and not liking the idea about using it on the wheels

I did a test on a CD and it left marks so can only see that with use it would do the same to my wheels.

Rich 

What would you use to replace this ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

richard_h said:


> What would you use to replace this ...


The AG hi-tech brush... Which has softer bristles than the Atlasta one. I think traders should stop selling these ideally or at least warn they are not the same bristles.

I wouldn't put an Atlasta one even on my steel wheels!



















Autoglym:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

the Atlasta one looks like the bristles are small plastic rods as rather than tapered ends


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

They are plastic looking and hard .. not what i would expect for use on alloys

So E-mail off to place i just got it from asking about sending it back .. will have a better look for a new one


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I bought it a while ago and used it once on a car I needed to valet. The rims were extremely caked. The brush did a great job together with some WB and I didn't noticed any scratches...
I wouldn't use it on any good aloy but when you need some grunt...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

If your wheels have never been cleaned on the inside, and they have "inserts" then it comes in handy to brake down the really tuff stuff, however, wouldnt use it on the face or leading edge of alloys.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I got one, unbelievably hard bristles, best place for it is the bin!! I agree traders should stop selling this, in the wrong hands, it could do untold damage.

Nige


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

nilitara said:


> I got one, unbelievably hard bristles, best place for it is the bin!! *I agree traders should stop selling this, in the wrong hands*, it could do untold damage.
> 
> Nige


i think this is very unfair, a lot of things can do damage if a bit of common sense is not used


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

nilitara said:


> I got one, unbelievably hard bristles, best place for it is the bin!! I agree traders should stop selling this, in the wrong hands, it could do untold damage.
> 
> Nige


Warning the nanny state takes over dw everybody has comon sense
its up to them if they use it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> i think this is very unfair, a lot of things can do damage if a bit of common sense is not used


It is not unfair when the traders claim that it is identical to the AG brush - when infact it is not.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

G220 said:


> It is not unfair when the traders claim that it is identical to the AG brush - when infact it is not.


who's claiming that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

the AS rep I bought mine off did


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Come on guy's if it's advertised as a "wheel brush" then it's purpose is to be used on wheels. All I'm saying is IMO is that the bristles are way too hard and could scratch a highly finished wheel surface.

Nothing to do about been a nanny state, I thought the whole point of this forum was too inform others about various products, and how they perform. I know it will be going no where near my new wheels when fitted.

Nige


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Agree on new wheels.

But on the backs of heavly soiled wheels it has its place.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

nilitara said:


> Come on guy's if it's advertised as a "wheel brush" then it's purpose is to be used on wheels. All I'm saying is IMO is that the bristles are way too hard and could scratch a highly finished wheel surface.
> 
> Nothing to do about been a nanny state, I thought the whole point of this forum was too inform others about various products, and how they perform. I know it will be going no where near my new wheels when fitted.
> 
> Nige


i dont think theres anything wrong with you voicing your opinion about the product but saying that traders should stop selling them is taking it a bit too far IMO


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Perhaps a bit more information is needed from the traders then. I bought mine, thinking it would be fine, but I won't risk using it. Maybe better advertised for use on Tyre's or inside of rims only. 

Nige


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Saying they should stop selling them is a bit silly, i think they should sell them for a differnet purpose maybe running gear brush LOL

Traders sell sand paper but you would not go washing your car with it now would you,



[email protected] said:


> the Atlasta one looks like the bristles are small plastic rods as rather than tapered ends


Exactly, they dont have the tapered ends like the AG ones this makes a huge difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> who's claiming that?


several sites - go and have a look for yourself


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Also appriciate the fact that when they do say it is "identical to the AG brush" it puts users under a false sense of security that "since AG sell it, it *should* be OK".

At the end of the day, any website which claims it is identical is actually lying to consumers. I appriciate some traders may not be aware of that, which is fair enough, you'd assume they were same if you had just glanced at them both, but perhaps this topic should serve as a warning.

You should also know, the people who make these actually supply them to clean industrial machinary, they are not designed with automotive use in mind.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

G220 said:


> several sites - go and have a look for yourself


i have, cant see any.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have loads of brushes and use them for different tasks. This brush does come in handy for removing stubborn brake dust on the rear of a wheel.

However I use the AG brush on the front of wheels but I would not consider using this brush on any wheel face:thumb:


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

well i am just glad i have not used it and did a test on a CD and can send it back ...

its not somthing i will get again with out asking before i get one.

My wheels are never that bad just wanted somthing to move the cleaner about went to the local diy and got a paint brush.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

every brush has a use :thumb:


----------

